# [emerge] gtk+ erreur de compil (résolu)

## everythingsnotlost

Bonjour a tous,

Je suis confronté à un erreur très problématique puisqu'elle impacte gtk+ :-/

La compilation ne va pas jusqu'à son terme a cause "d'après moi" de lib que le système ne trouve pas, alors qu'elles sont bien présentes...

Voilà les log: http://pastebin.com/UAUQxHGP

et mon emerge info : http://pastebin.com/X0G9SPSW

Je pense que le problème ce situe ici:

[code]

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: libQtGui.so.4, needed by /usr/lib64/libcairo.so, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: libQtCore.so.4, needed by /usr/lib64/libcairo.so, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)

[/code]

apparement il ne trouve pas libQtGui.so.4 et libQtCore.so.4 pourtant:

[code]

# locate libQtCore.so.4

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4.7

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4.7.2

# locate libQtGui.so.4

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4.7

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4.7.2

[/code]

Ma conf semble correcte:

[code]

# cat /etc/ld.so.conf | grep qt4

/usr/lib64/qt4

/usr/lib32/qt4

/usr/lib/qt4

# cat /etc/env.d/44qt4 | grep LDPATH

LDPATH="/usr/lib64/qt4:/usr/lib32/qt4:/usr/lib/qt4"

[/code]

et pourtant en effet il ne trouve pas les lib:

[code]

# ldd /usr/lib64/libcairo.so | grep libQtCore.so.4

	libQtCore.so.4 => /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4 (0x00007fdb8b606000)

# ldd /usr/lib64/libcairo.so | grep libQtGui.so.4

	libQtGui.so.4 => /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4 (0x00007f2c8e90e000)

[/code]

J'ai déjà tenté un revdep-rebuild qui n'a abouti à rien.

Quelqu'un aurai une idée?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide !Last edited by everythingsnotlost on Mon Aug 22, 2011 9:45 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Donne-nous quelques infos stp:

```
emerge --info
```

----------

## everythingsnotlost

J'ai mis le lien dans mon post : http://pastebin.com/X0G9SPSW

----------

## everythingsnotlost

Personne n'aurai une idée pour résoudre mon problème ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide...

----------

## xaviermiller

Avant tout, esssaie ceci

```
emerge -av @preserved-rebuild && revdep-rebuild -i
```

puis

```
emerge -DuNav --with-bdeps y world
```

Et si ça ne passe pas

```
emerge -1av cairo
```

----------

## everythingsnotlost

La solution du génialissime XavierMiller à cet endroit: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-891042.htmlLast edited by everythingsnotlost on Mon Aug 22, 2011 10:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui... ma solution quoi  :Wink: 

----------

